# Which Unit for Kauai Wyndham Shearwater (#2638) ?



## sugared (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Shearwater (#2638) and can tell me which unit to request or avoid? We will be there in a 2 bd during May 1-8 using an RCI exchange. Many thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2010)

There are no bad units at Shearwater for a Saturday check-in.  No worries.  All units have incredible ocean views.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 31, 2010)

sugared said:


> Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Shearwater (#2638) and can tell me which unit to request or avoid? We will be there in a 2 bd during May 1-8 using an RCI exchange. Many thanks!



We were there last month and were told to avoid 106 & 206 as they have obstructed views.   After requesting NOT to be in these units, we were placed in 206.   Certain units are assigned based on check-in day and these two were on the Thursday check in.  May 1 is a Saturday so you shouldn't have these in the mix of units.

That said, we were disappointed at the news and politely let them know.   30 minutes after entering the unit we got two calls asking if another unit opens up in the next couple days, would we be interested in moving.   As it turns out, while 206 didn't have panoramic views, the view through the living room sliding glass doors on through the lanai were stunning and beautiful.   We kept 206 and were very happy with our stay.

I would say 106 being on the ground would not have such a view (if any) and I would avoid 106 if possible.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2010)

Check the resort ratings here on TUG and look at the link for additional information, because the unit numbers for each check-in day of the week are listed.  

You cannot get 106 or 206 for a Saturday check-in, as those are only Thursdays.  I wouldn't want 107, either.  But I would take 207, 108 or 208.


----------



## sugared (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there a diagram of the room locations available or has anyone made one? [EDIT] I found it on TUGs additional info--thanks!!


----------



## sugared (Mar 31, 2010)

From Google maps it looks like Shearwater units 109-313 (the new third building) have large trees blocking the view or look onto a golf course. Is that correct?


----------



## ajsmithtx (Mar 31, 2010)

We have stayed in unit 109, the last 3 or 4 years during our stay at The Shearwater, the views are outstanding, and since it is an end unit it has more windows.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2010)

There are no trees blocking views.  I walked around the entire resort and looked at the view from every unit's lower lanai.  There is no reason to worry about getting a view.


----------



## squeegeeman (Apr 1, 2010)

Go for the top (3rd) floor.  One year I requested (and got) the vaulted ceilings up there explaining that my 6'3" wife was claustrophobic.  It's also a lot more fun beaning the roosters with ice cubes from the top floor (try it sometime--the evidence always melts...)


----------



## sugared (Apr 2, 2010)

To request a specific unit, is it best to mail them something or fax or call? 
Do you send to/call Shearwater or the check in place?


----------



## kkelley (Apr 22, 2010)

sugared said:


> Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Shearwater (#2638) and can tell me which unit to request or avoid? We will be there in a 2 bd during May 1-8 using an RCI exchange. Many thanks!



We stayed in either 203 or 204 and loved it! Ideally, I'd have loved to be on the top floor not only for the cathedral ceilings and ocean views but more for the mountain views that are kind of blocked by the railings and stairs if you aren't on the top.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 22, 2010)

sugared said:


> To request a specific unit, is it best to mail them something or fax or call?
> Do you send to/call Shearwater or the check in place?



My experience in the past has been to call ahead after you reserve and tell them your preference.  Then, call back about 2-3 weeks ahead of time to check in on your request.  I do this for almost all exchanges, regardless of the resort.  They normally have to say they can't guarantee anything, but I've always gotten what I requested, or close to it.  Maybe just luck.


----------



## yeereid (Apr 23, 2010)

I am an owner at Shearwater and I got the check-in day schedule when I was there last month.  For Saturday check-in, your options are: 
107
111
112
207
211
212
311
312
310 * 3 BR that was the developers unit.

I own 209 which is a penthouse and I love it because it is an end unit and there is no one above!  I have stayed in 111 before which is on the ground level and it too had views.  Obviously, the PH units are most desired for the height and luxury of not having anyone above you, but seriously, all units have the beautiful ocean views, some just are better than others.  You will not be disappointed with any of the units!

I believe that as an exchange, you cannot request specific units.  Owners place their reservations 14 months in advance and usually request specific units at that time.  I'm exchanging next year (my ownership is only for even years) and I doubt that I can request a specific unit.  FYI: all of the units for Sat check-in have a King bed in the master and 2 Double beds in the guest room.  The 3BR has a K/DD/Q.  Some of the other units have 2 Twins or 1 Q in the guest room but that will not apply to you.

Don't worry and just enjoy!


----------



## KevinB (Apr 23, 2010)

My wife and I were at The Shearwater this past July on a trade (saturday check in) and were assigned to 107, our absolute last choice unit. We used a Club Intrawest Whistler 1BR to trade in, the unit was beautiful  and we had a great vacation !


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2010)

The check-in schedule is here on TUG, along with bed configurations.  Just go to the reviews and choose additional information.  Great information, lots of good reviews, but it's only available to TUG members, not guests.  

Another valuable benefit for being a TUG member!  You pay the first time, and when you submit reviews, you get additional months free, so you need never pay again.  Also, getting other members to join renews your TUG membership even longer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2010)

squeegeeman said:


> Go for the top (3rd) floor.  One year I requested (and got) the vaulted ceilings up there explaining that my 6'3" wife was claustrophobic.  It's also a lot more fun beaning the roosters with ice cubes from the top floor (try it sometime--the evidence always melts...)



This sounds pretty mean to me.   I wouldn't harm another living thing, so if you really do that and think it's funny, I think you should find another hobby while on Kauai, like snorkeling, swimming, hiking, fishing...ANYTHING else.


----------



## chellej (Apr 23, 2010)

There was a unit online this morning for May 20th checkin.  I was very tempted but was afraid with the thursday checkin we would get stuck in 106.

We are at the westin so it will be lovely.  Shearwater has been our favorite up to now - we'll see if luxury wins out over view.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 23, 2010)

chellej said:


> There was a unit online this morning for May 20th checkin.  I was very tempted but was afraid with the thursday checkin we would get stuck in 106.
> 
> We are at the westin so it will be lovely.  Shearwater has been our favorite up to now - we'll see if luxury wins out over view.



We've been to both (plus others places in Kauai).  For me view wins!  I enjoyed the Westin but my first choice in returning to Kauai would be Shearwater.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2010)

abbekit said:


> We've been to both (plus others places in Kauai).  For me view wins!  I enjoyed the Westin but my first choice in returning to Kauai would be Shearwater.



Me too!  I love Shearwater and would only take a week at the Westin as a last resort.  

This is the opposite of how I thought I would feel, but Shearwater's lanai and view are the absolute best, and that is where we spend most of our awake time.  The lanais at the Westin are actually very small in comparison.


----------



## chellej (Apr 23, 2010)

I was really tempted so I am glad it is gone.  I used 2 weeks through interval to get a studio & one bedroom (before I read the thread that you could get a second week) so I would be left with 2 flexchange weeks and have paid 2 Interval exchange fees and one RCI exchange fee.  I need to quit looking at those last minute weeks.  There was a 4 bedroom cliffs club on Trading places for the longest time that was really tempting me too - I was glad when somone finally took it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Chelle, you will love the Westin.  It truly is a wonderful place to stay.  I shouldn't give you a hard time, but I was trying to use a play on words.   

I have a friend who stayed in 106 and loved it.  He said it was very quiet, and the views were still incredible.  We have a week in January that starts on a Thursday, and I plan to go early to check-in and BEG for a unit that is not 106, anyway.  I will take about anything else they offer.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 24, 2010)

Ditto about the comments regarding views from both resorts. While there are a few units at Westin (which is just across the Golf course from Shearwater) have great ocean views, majority of the units do not have views that can be compared to Shearwater's. As a fellow Shearwater owner, I will take the view any day.


----------



## jlstein (May 18, 2011)

*Views - Shearwater*



rickandcindy23 said:


> There are no bad units at Shearwater for a Saturday check-in.  No worries.  All units have incredible ocean views.



I agree, Cindy!  We've stayed in many of the ground floor units (we're getting too old to enjoy schlepping baggage upstairs) and have never requested to be moved.  I hope when I die my spirit is allowed to hover around Kauai forever.  We always enjoy your posts.


----------



## akp (May 22, 2011)

*Two more weeks until first Hawaii trip (Shearwater, HGVC Kingsland)*

I've had the major details taken care of forever (interisland flights, car rentals, helicopter ride, etc) but have lots of small details still to attend to.  April and May have gone in a flash and my Revealed books have gone almost unread!

Some advice is needed if anyone is willing to chime in!

1) What's the best option for transfer from Honolulu airport to Wyndham Waikiki?  We'll be there for 2 days before we go to Kauai.  

2) Any creative suggestions for entertaining the kids (12, 10 and 7) on the long flights? We know the obvious (books, workbooks, movies) but would love any additional creative ideas.

3) Should I request a particular unit for a sunday checkin at Shearwater?  Are there any Sunday units I should try to avoid?

4) It has been years since I've flown any airline besides SW so I'm completely unused to paying for checked bags.  Should we pack as much as possible in one large checked suitcase and then do the rest as carryon?

Anita


----------



## abbekit (May 22, 2011)

1) we used Hawaii 23 on our last trip.  Liked them much more than any car service we used over the years.  Mark personally picked us up and we very nice.  Find out if he still only takes cash though, we almost didn't have enough since I didn't know that.

http://www.hawaii23.com/index

Can't help with your #2

3) look at the unit list on the review page for this resort to pick the best unit for your check in day.  Top floor, penthouse units are the best since theybhave the high ceilings.  But we had a 2nd floor unit that was great (see photos in my link below).

4) we only do carry on when we go to Hawaii since the condos have washer/dryers.  Can each of your kids handle a small carry on?  Time saver too since you won't have to wait for baggage claim.  Plus don't forget you'll probably buy souvenir tee shirts, etc. So don't pack too many of those.  

Have a great time.  Shearwater is one of our all time favorite timeshares!




akp said:


> I've had the major details taken care of forever (interisland flights, car rentals, helicopter ride, etc) but have lots of small details still to attend to.  April and May have gone in a flash and my Revealed books have gone almost unread!
> 
> Some advice is needed if anyone is willing to chime in!
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboy (Oct 2, 2019)

I know that this is an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Shearwater is constructed with concrete or wood. If wood, are the lower floors bothered by noise from people walking on the floors above?


----------



## abbekit (Oct 7, 2019)

We could hear people walking above. Not a problem though. I suppose it could be if they were really loud. But we find that to true in any timeshare (or hotel). Even next door neighbors banging doors and cabinets can be heard in many places. We’ve adjusted our expectations (if we didn’t we would never travel) since we can’t afford private home rentals all the time. 

Shearwater is worth it since you get the stunning ocean view.


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 7, 2019)

cowboy said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Shearwater is constructed with concrete or wood. If wood, are the lower floors bothered by noise from people walking on the floors above?


Wood.  We own first floor units.  We spend a lot of time on the lanai.  We hear the folks above us.  We don't notice the noise of people walking in their unit so much at night.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks


----------

